# Fischerprüfung 2013 in Ellwangen BW



## HakenTotti (22. November 2013)

Hallo :m

Ich habe am 15.11.2013 in Ellwangen meine Fischerprüfung abgelegt wen ich keine übertragungsfehler drin habe müsste ich mit 0 Fehlern bestanden haben    nun warte ich wie auf kohlen auf die Ergebnisse 
ich wollte wissen wer noch alles in Ellwangen seine Prüfung abgelegt hat und ob er schon was bekommen hat

Lg

HackenTotti |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## HakenTotti (29. November 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2013 in Ellwangen BW*

Heute waren die Zeugnisse da Bestanden mit null Fehler jetz kanns losgehen


----------



## Zölfisch (29. November 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2013 in Ellwangen BW*

Na dann mal los!

Viel Petri Heil mit guten Fängen#:

wünscht dir Zölfisch(Jäger des Schuppenwildes).


----------

